# Which Bible would you prefer?



## larryjf (May 28, 2009)

It's hard to get a plain black Bible anymore...almost everything comes with a design. So which of these Bibles would you prefer? They are the same ESV Bible, just different cover designs...

Chestnut Crown of Thorns:






Harvest Horizon:





Sea Breeze Horizon:


----------



## LawrenceU (May 28, 2009)

You're kidding, right? The brown one.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 28, 2009)

I have one that is a charcoal grey with a celtic design cross pattern on it. I guess they're not offering that one anymore.


----------



## Ivan (May 28, 2009)

The brown is great, the others...not so much.


----------



## Josiah (May 28, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I have one that is a charcoal grey with a celtic design cross pattern on it. I guess they're not offering that one anymore.



i voted other because I liked the celtic design.


----------



## Fly Caster (May 28, 2009)

Hope this doesn't sound too cynical, but I wouldn't spend too much time and effort on choosing which one to pick, because you'll be exchanging it in 3-4 months after the binding comes apart (probably at just a few pages inside the front cover).

I love the ESV. But I'm getting weary of taking them back.


----------



## Idelette (May 28, 2009)

Larry, 

I noticed those were the designs for the compact ESV Bibles, I did find one Black leather bound compact ESV on Amazon. You may want to check this one out as well! 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Compact-Premium-Bonded-Leather-Letter/dp/1581345445/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243543925&sr=8-25]Amazon.com: ESV Compact Bible, Premium Bonded Leather, Black, Red Letter Text: Crossway Bibles: Books[/ame]


----------



## Theognome (May 28, 2009)

The brown one is okay. The other two remind me of old 50's two-tone Buicks and Oldsmobiles.

Theognome


----------



## toddpedlar (May 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> The brown one is okay. The other two remind me of old 50's two-tone Buicks and Oldsmobiles.
> 
> Theognome



or trendy 1990's J. Crew ski sweaters.


----------



## larryjf (May 28, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Larry,
> 
> I noticed those were the designs for the compact ESV Bibles, I did find one Black leather bound compact ESV on Amazon. You may want to check this one out as well!
> 
> Amazon.com: ESV Compact Bible, Premium Bonded Leather, Black, Red Letter Text: Crossway Bibles: Books



Yes, i have one of those. The ones that i was asking about are "Deluxe Compact" so they are slightly larger and easier to read, but still fit nicely in my Bible holster.





The regular compact ones fit nicely into my smaller holster, but are too small in print to read comfortably.


----------



## sastark (May 28, 2009)

The problem with the brown one is the Crown of Thorns on it. Not sure I'd like to have that on my Bible cover.


----------



## BertMulder (May 28, 2009)

anyone of them, as long as the inside in good (KJV preferably).

Can always stick a cover around it, presume that no commandment is broken by glueing something over the binding?


----------



## Knoxienne (May 28, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> anyone of them, as long as the inside in good (KJV preferably).



Yep!


----------



## historyb (May 28, 2009)

larryjf said:


> It's hard to get a plain black Bible anymore...almost everything comes with a design. So which of these Bibles would you prefer? They are the same ESV Bible, just different cover designs...
> 
> Chestnut Crown of Thorns:
> 
> ...


The sea breeze, it's in my favorite color


----------



## larryjf (May 28, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> anyone of them, as long as the inside in good (KJV preferably).



I do think i'm going to stick with my good ol' KJV.
No reason to fix what isn't broken.

It's black leather, sewn binding, and the only thing imprinted on the front cover is "Holy Bible"

ahhh...the elegance of simplicity!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 28, 2009)

Fly Caster said:


> Hope this doesn't sound too cynical, but I wouldn't spend too much time and effort on choosing which one to pick, because you'll be exchanging it in 3-4 months after the binding comes apart (probably at just a few pages inside the front cover).
> 
> I love the ESV. But I'm getting weary of taking them back.




If you want, get a Deluxe Compact Edition. They are Smyth Sewn. Or, get an Allans. One is a cheaper. I'll let you take your guess.


----------



## Timothy William (May 28, 2009)

sastark said:


> The problem with the brown one is the Crown of Thorns on it. Not sure I'd like to have that on my Bible cover.



I agree. Really can't say I like any of them.


----------



## raekwon (May 28, 2009)

A plain black Bible is pretty easy to find, actually. ;-) I appreciate the various cover choices -- they're all pretty tasteful and attractive -- but my most recent Bible purchase for myself was a plain black cover as well. Planning on having it re-bound by Mechling someday soon, though.

I did get this one for my wife a couple of Christmases ago, though...


----------



## reformedminister (May 28, 2009)

None of them. Pay the extra money to get a black genuine leather, or another color of choice. Genuine leather is not much more and will hold up and look nicer for years to come. I buy nothing less since my bonded leather Thompson Chain started falling apart the first year I had it. The Thompson Chain I have now is almost ten years old. I study from it everyday and just put mink oil on it this week, which I do once a year. The leather looks nicer than the first day I bought it.


----------



## raekwon (May 28, 2009)

The "TruTone" covers (the synthetic leathers you see there) have been shown to be far more durable than bonded leather covers. Not that that's too difficult to be better than bonded leather.

A good site for this sort of info, by the way: Bible Design and Binding


----------



## Edward (May 28, 2009)

I'd say one is a  and the other two


----------



## PresbyDane (May 28, 2009)

I picked the brown one but only if I had to choose between those 3 otherwise I would choose something like that one Yvonne sugested


----------



## Berean (May 28, 2009)

with Martin. Only black leather.


----------



## Grace Alone (May 28, 2009)

I like this deluxe compact soooo much more than those:

ESV Deluxe Compact Sienna (Crossroads Design) [9781433501968; Black Letter] - $14.99 : EvangelicalBible.com

And this would be my other choice:

ESV Deluxe CompactRoyal Blue (Eternity Design) [9781433501951; Black Letter] - $14.99 : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## LawrenceU (May 28, 2009)

My daughter has the Crossroads Design Bible. It is a very well bound Bible. The print though small is very readable.


----------



## jawyman (May 28, 2009)

I like the brown. The other smack of post-modernity to me


----------



## DMcFadden (May 29, 2009)

What no "Life Recovery Bible," "Hands on Bible (NLT)," "The Message/Remix PAUSE," "Golfer's Bible," "Veggie Tales Bible," "Extreme Faith Youth Bible: Contemporary English Version (CEV)," "Max Lucado Devotional Bible," or "Precious Moments Bible"???

I vote for the "NCV Blossom: The Complete New Testament for Girls."






I'm just not sure that Allans makes a cover for it. Lawrence?


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> You're kidding, right? The brown one.



Lawrence, don't try to hide your true feelings! We all know you like the aqua green/blue one!!! 

-----Added 5/29/2009 at 05:31:02 EST-----

I actually would like a really soft calf skin leather bible!!!


----------



## raekwon (May 29, 2009)

jawyman said:


> I like the brown. The other smack of post-modernity to me



Huh?!


----------



## reformed trucker (May 29, 2009)

Theognome said:


> The brown one is okay. The other two remind me of old 50's two-tone Buicks and Oldsmobiles.
> 
> Theognome





The Sea Breeze one reminds me of my uncle's "57 Chevy Belaire Coupe that was those exact 3 colors. Every time I see that color I think of that car. It was sweet.


----------



## larryjf (May 29, 2009)

I like the ESV translation, but not the covers.
You'd think because they market as the "Bible for life" they wouldn't have such strange patterns that will go out of style in a year or two.


----------



## Edward (May 29, 2009)

larryjf said:


> strange patterns that will go out of style in a year or two.



I'll disagree. two of those options pretty much went out of style during the Ford administration.


----------



## Grymir (May 30, 2009)

hmm...Art Deco?


----------



## charliejunfan (May 30, 2009)

Crown of thorns definitely


----------



## Rich Koster (May 30, 2009)

raekwon said:


> A plain black Bible is pretty easy to find, actually. ;-) I appreciate the various cover choices -- they're all pretty tasteful and attractive -- but my most recent Bible purchase for myself was a plain black cover as well. Planning on having it re-bound by Mechling someday soon, though.
> 
> I did get this one for my wife a couple of Christmases ago, though...



Great, now my wife wants one too


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 30, 2009)

This is the TruTone edition I have ('TruTone Chestnut')... nothing too wacky.






I like it for the price ($29.99). Although the _text_ in these TruTone editions is kinda small...


----------



## DMcFadden (May 30, 2009)

What is it with all of this TruTone stuff with the ESV??? Is synthetic, durable, soft plastic the future of Bibles?


----------



## JM (May 30, 2009)

There new imitation leather covers are a new alternative to the expensive leather, they tend to be softer and more flexible then bonded and even Cambridge is now offering a Bible in this stuff.

I have a Thompson Chain made of the kurvella, it's soft, flexible, but has a few scratches.


----------

